# Fishy smell coming from rear end - 5 month old male vizsla



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Greetings everyone,

I have noticed that about once a day my little guy has a fishy smell coming form his behind. It is a very brutal smell and is quite "fishy". I have been doing some reading and I've read that it may be due in part to his anal glands needing to be expressed?

The smell is very, very strong and is causing some tensions in the house! It causes a room to stink for the entire day if it "breaks out" in the room first.

Does anyone have any comments/suggestions in regards to my inquiry? I thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have your vet, or a groomer express the anal glands and he will be good as new. If it is something that starts happing often, your vet can show you how to do it yourself. One of my dogs has to have it done about twice a year. My vet only charges $15 to do it, so I let him deal with the stink.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I have this problem with Darcy, it usually starts a few days before with her frantically licking her bottom. Then the next thing there is this intense fishy smell in the house.Regular visits to the vet's to express the glands helps,but it's just catching her at the right time.
I need to learn how to unblock them myself..... (on Darcy I mean)..but it's a messy job..


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

We had to get Nico's anal sacs expressed monthly up until he was about 8 months old... he just wouldn't express them on his own! And I know what you mean about it being an uncomfortable situation... especially when he was sleeping between us on the sofa or IN MY LAP!!!! For some reason he did it mostly when very relaxed....

Now his muscles seem to have woken up and we haven't had any problems with it for quite some time except when he gets extremely frightened (like when he was attacked at the dog park) which is, I think, the appropriate response/what they're for.

Here's a video on how to do it yourself if you're comfortable with that (I've heard it's best to do it with the dog in the bath tub)
http://youtu.be/Tn2Zm-KwKy4


----------

